# Hygrolon stump build



## mitcholito (Dec 30, 2011)

Here is a step-by-step on how to build a self watering stump with Hygrolon.
I have choosed to do it 30 centimeters (1 feet) high.











*Note: You can of course use any kind of pipe as long as it is water tight.*










*You who lives in USA can use GS or similar foam and skip the part with dry pigment.*










*Note: A thin layer of silicone (preferably black) can be used instead.*










*Note: 2-3 wicks of Hygrolon is enough to supply the stump. A separate wick is used for the lid. *

The stump is now ready for planting. Once filled with water the water container will water the stump for 2 weeks. If the stump is to be placed outside a terrarium a saucer must be placed underneath to collect eventual water dripping.

To be continued with planting.


----------



## mitcholito (Dec 30, 2011)

I believe the security settings at Flickr might have blocked the pictures. Can you see them now?


----------



## parkanz2 (Sep 25, 2008)

I can see them!

Really cool idea! Be sure to keep us updated with planting, etc. I'm excited to see how it grows in.


----------



## *Self_DeFenCe* (Jun 12, 2010)

Very nice and creative, I can't wait until you post the rest.
Is it the first time you build this?


----------



## mitcholito (Dec 30, 2011)

Update - 

Mounted some moss and different ferns on this. I dont overplant it as I want the moss and ferns to spread and grow into the piece and thus make it more natural looking.
The ferns are Vittaria stipitata, Elaphoglossum exertipes, Elaphoglossum muscosum and Hymenophyllum sp.
I will plant Elaphoglossum peltatum on the top part so it makes a nice "rug" in time.


----------



## *Self_DeFenCe* (Jun 12, 2010)

That's amazing, is it going in a viv?


----------



## NathanB (Jan 21, 2008)

Now we need a step by step guide to finding a distributor with this in the us


----------



## mitcholito (Dec 30, 2011)

NathanB said:


> Now we need a step by step guide to finding a distributor with this in the us


*I'm working on it  *



> That's amazing, is it going in a viv?


*Its going in a "Nano viv" like this:*











*Only difference is that it will be lit by a UHOP-LED panel. More photos to come.*

.


----------



## parkanz2 (Sep 25, 2008)

Is going to be watered strictly by wicking from the stump reservoir or will it also be misted?


----------



## PoisonFrog (Jan 27, 2012)

Can a similar effect be achieved using ecoweb?


----------



## NathanB (Jan 21, 2008)

ecoweb/epiweb dont wick water like that. You need to pump it up and let it flow down.


----------



## mitcholito (Dec 30, 2011)

parkanz2 said:


> Is going to be watered strictly by wicking from the stump reservoir or will it also be misted?


It will only be watered by wicking. The water in the reservoir last 1½ week.


----------



## Ryan (Feb 18, 2004)

Any updates on suppliers in the US or willing to ship to the US?


----------



## RNKot (Jun 9, 2010)

I didn't get the point. There is something inside the pipe, that holds water or Hygrolon is just soak water from below container?..


----------



## RNKot (Jun 9, 2010)

One more thing: what pu-foam glue is?
Can Hygrolon be applied to stump with silicone or hot glue?

I'm asking because i'm making same thing but with EpiWeb shit  I will show it when it's finished.


----------



## parkanz2 (Sep 25, 2008)

RNKot said:


> One more thing: what pu-foam glue is?
> Can Hygrolon be applied to stump with silicone or hot glue?
> 
> I'm asking because i'm making same thing but with EpiWeb shit  I will show it when it's finished.


I think he said earlier that epiweb won't wick like hygrolon but if you keep it well misted it should work.

I'm not sure about attaching it though, I'm sure most of those things would work.


----------



## SLiK JiM (Oct 10, 2011)

Great work so far! Definitely gonna have to give this a go! Any updated pictures?


----------



## diana.avilesb (May 7, 2012)

do you know where can I buy Hygrolon?



mitcholito said:


> *I'm working on it  *
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## SLiK JiM (Oct 10, 2011)

Where are you from? I think it's solely UK/Europe at the moment.


----------



## RNKot (Jun 9, 2010)

Greetings! What's the progress so far?


----------



## DragonSpirit1185 (Dec 6, 2010)

NathanB said:


> Now we need a step by step guide to finding a distributor with this in the us


Folius Enterprises LLC says Florida sales tax at checkout so I'm pretty sure it's in the US


----------



## WinifredBarkle (Dec 9, 2012)

DragonSpirit1185 said:


> Folius Enterprises LLC says Florida sales tax at checkout so I'm pretty sure it's in the US


Just FYI: they're having a grand opening sale if you hadn't seen it already. And yes: they are our new US supplier!


----------



## NathanB (Jan 21, 2008)

DragonSpirit1185 said:


> Folius Enterprises LLC says Florida sales tax at checkout so I'm pretty sure it's in the US


It wasn't in march of last year.......................


----------



## folius (Jan 2, 2013)

Folius is indeed in the US .


----------



## KarmaPolice (Apr 25, 2012)

Any updates on the growth of the hygrolon/stump build?


----------



## Wusserton (Feb 21, 2014)

NathanB said:


> Now we need a step by step guide to finding a distributor with this in the us


Folius based out of Florida


----------

